# "Commercial Free" (non-premium) cable channels?



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has a list of commercial-free or low commercial TV channels. We just discovered that RetroPlex is commercial free, as is AMC. I know the premium channels like HBO and Showtime are commercial free, but which "digital package" (as Comcast calls it in my area) channels? I know we can skip commercials with TiVo, but I'd still like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Well AMC is NOT commercial free or even low commercial; their commercial rate is on a par with the other commercial hogs.

However TCM is commercial free as is IFC and both are part of the standard package on many sources such as DTV and comcast,

Also the PBS chs are commercial free; mostly.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

OLdDog said:


> Well AMC is NOT commercial free or even low commercial...


Right! TCM is the one. Thanks. I've been googling and it looks like IndiePlex is also commercial-free. I think the Encore channels are as well, but I'll have to watch at least half a movie to be sure...


----------



## ZikZak (Aug 12, 2002)

Not only is AMC not commercial free, but for a network that claims to love movies and movie classics, they sure do a lot of cropping, chopping, expurgating, and censoring. When I tried to watch "Mutiny on the Bounty" a couple of years ago, and couldn't even see the people talking because of the cropping and realized they had cut out multiple entire scenes.... well... it's no longer in "Channels I receive."


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I remember in the late 80s/early 90s AMC was a "gotta have" channel for me. Now, it's no different than watching a movie on TBS or Comedy Central, it's a travesty.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Since AMC stands for American Movie CLASSICS I take exception to many of the movies they seem to think fit in that category.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Fox Movie Channel is another that's commercial-free. And yes, the Encore channels (they're premiums on some systems, like DirecTV).

On the HD side, Discovery HD Theater, HDNet, and I think Universal HD are low-commercial. HDNet Movies is commercial-free, IIRC (definitely no interruptive commercials).

You may have some audio-only music channels that are commercial-free.

TCM now is how AMC used to be. AMC sux now.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Universal HD also shows movies commercial-free (and uncut).


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

the 30 minute cartoons on disney channel are commercial free. I'm not sure about the movies that they show.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

SugarBowl said:


> the 30 minute cartoons on disney channel are commercial free. I'm not sure about the movies that they show.


Disney is not commercial free in their movies, In fact they kind of cheat.

They will, sometimes, go nearly 30 minutes into a movie before the first commercial then they might have breaks every 10 minutes later in the show. The commercials get longer as well.

All in all Disney is as commercially offensive as Spike.

Of course, with TiVo, commercials are a minor irritant but the horrendous editing is a HUGE issue. No amount of button pushing on the TiVo remote will put deleted dialog or edited sections back into a movie.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

The odd thing with Disney's commercials is that few of them are commercials in the usual sense. The last time I watched Disney (which admittedly isn't very often) the commercial breaks consisted of one typical commercial (for Mountain Dew or whatever) and then 3-4 promos for their own shows. Take out those promos and the channel is nearly ad-free.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Another vote for FMC. Besides seeing the movies uncut, they are often in letterbox.


----------

